# Anderson Varejão



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

I don't know for which road.

But varejão will play in Cleveland.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Let's hope Cavs sign him... He sure is a draft steal...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I hope the Cavs sign him too. He's my favorite player of the deal.

Does anyone have a picture of him dunking on JO at the qualifiers? That was sick.

I think he'll be the best player of this deal.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Anderson VarejÃo*



> Originally posted by <b>burnet</b>!
> I don't know for which road.
> 
> But varejão will play in Cleveland.


I casually ignored this thread last night, because Varejao was not a Cav and I had no clue what you were talking about. Now, I see you are prophetic


----------



## Nene31jwill2 (Dec 19, 2003)

Hi, this link is in portuguese, so I will try put some Anderson Varejão words about He and Cavs...

-He said that he will travel to USA July-31, to make some photos for NBA.
- Said they(he /Cavs) already have an agreement, a 3 years contract, only needs to sign the contract.
-Said his buyout is US$350 thousand, and Cavs will go to pay.
- Said that don´t speak english, but can understand cuz his Barcelona coach spoke with them in English.
-He said that will be a team player in his first season. He also said that he like to play defence, make the little things, and GO to fast break. But , he said that he spend lots of time working in his jump shot, and Teams was really surprised w/ his shot.
- And in draft night, he did not thought would fall to second round, therefore the Spurs and Lakers said that will draft him if he´s avalialble. 
Basically it is this(Sorry for my english)

http://ultimosegundo.ig.com.br/materias/esportes/1687001-1687500/1687392/1687392_1.xml


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

It seems that the Cavaliers initially approached Orlando regarding Varejao it was them that expanded the deal to include Gooden.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> It seems that the Cavaliers initially approached Orlando regarding Varejao it was them that expanded the deal to include Gooden.


Yep, I remember hearing that the Magic rejected 5 trade offers for Varejão.



> Paxson said he began talks in Las Vegas last weekend about acquiring the rights to Varejao when Gooden's name was thrown into the mix.


[Link]


----------



## Korrupt (Jul 25, 2004)

Thank you for the info, Nene31jwill2.

Interesting, because if Varejao can immediately contribute, then the Cavs may not have such a dire need for a veteran defensive minded PF/C as they would have been...


----------



## osballa50 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Varejoa Stats*

Did Varejoa play in Orlandos summer league... if so can u give me a link or put the stats up here for me?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> Yep, I remember hearing that the Magic rejected 5 trade offers for Varejão.
> ...


That's fascinating. It only further bolsters my opinion that Verejao is the real player in this deal. Too much focus on Gooden, IMO.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Varejoa Stats*



> Originally posted by <b>osballa50</b>!
> Did Varejoa play in Orlandos summer league... if so can u give me a link or put the stats up here for me?


No, he didn't play for Orlando in summer league.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

JGKoblenz, I hear you are the expert on Varejao around here... could you tell us some more about his game and what you think he can do for the Cavaliers?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> JGKoblenz, I hear you are the expert on Varejao around here... could you tell us some more about his game and what you think he can do for the Cavaliers?


Well, I wouldn't call myself an expert, I am more like a big fan of Varejão's game, so my opinion could be a little biased, I will try to give you guys some info.

Anderson is a fighter and with his style I bet he will turn into a fan favorite in Cleveland. He isn't a pure 4, Varejão can play some minutes as a 3, since he has a good mobility and shooting range (he is a tweener, similar to Gooden in that aspect), but his main position will be as a PF. Good rebounder and shot blocker. He is the type of player who won't demand the ball in order to be effective.

He has international experience, played for Barcelona (one of the top teams outside USA) at a very young age, something hard to accomplish. He didn't have big minutes there, but IMO his time in Spain helped him develop his game. Add to this the fact that he played for Brazilian National Team in the last tournaments and has being one of the main players there (he had a great game against USA Team in the Pre-Olympic tourney).

I will try to answer any question that you guys might have about Varejão's game.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I remember how well he did against the USA in the Olympic qualifiers. 

I like the energy and tenacity that South American players play with. I'm starting to get excited like futuristxen about Varejao. Every player has flaws, but when a guy brings energy and a good attitude every night, you usually come out ahead.


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: Anderson VarejÃo*



> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> I casually ignored this thread last night, because Varejao was not a Cav and I had no clue what you were talking about. Now, I see you are prophetic


I appreciate, thank you.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Think he will contribute much this year? 

It sounds like he was quite a steal for the Cavs.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

He could be... if given playing time he could do as well as Nene did in his firt season...

I haven't seen Varejao play recently but i can say his a better rebound than Nene but not as good in scoring... Altough he IS agressive(Jermaine O'neal can confirm that to you... :grinning: )


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Anyway... I haven't seen anything new about he signing or even coming to the US... what's the word there in cleveland? He's staying? Going to Barcelona?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rafaelaraujotody</b>!
> Anyway... I haven't seen anything new about he signing or even coming to the US... what's the word there in cleveland? He's staying? Going to Barcelona?


Well, I don't have anything new to add, but take a look at the Cavs roster:

http://www.nba.com/cavaliers/roster/ 

At the bottom of the page you have this: ** - unsigned draft pick

I remember that Anderson had the (**) with his name when he was in the Orlando roster, and know he doesn't have anymore, so I am guessing he is a signed draft pick.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Never noticed that... interesting...


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

Ive read in somewhere that he was going to USA to sign a 3 years contract in july 29th. But I havent seen any news about that.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

That list might not be accurate... didn't Steven Hunter get released already? I thought he did..... no?


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

> That list might not be accurate... didn't Steven Hunter get released already? I thought he did..... no?


Haven't heard anything abou that either... Cavs are not very famos here in Brazil like the Lakers or The Bulls... It's tough to get info...


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

It seems that he will sign a 3 year deal after all.



> *Varejao, who is flying in today from Brazil, is expected to sign a three-year contract worth about $2 million,* sources said. With $350,000 in help from the Cavaliers, Varejao completed his buyout this week with his European team, FC Barcelona. Before he can sign, however, he must have a letter of clearance from his old club and the paperwork might take a few days.





> Varejao, who is 6-10, 230, was taken in the second round with the 30th overall pick by the Orlando Magic and traded to the Cavaliers in the Drew Gooden deal. Even though he wasn't entitled to the long-term deal assured to first-rounders, that's essentially what he'll get from the Cavaliers.
> 
> Normally, the 30th pick in the draft would be in the first round, but because the Minnesota Timberwolves forfeited their first-round pick this year Varejao wasn't guaranteed the standard three-year deal. To lure him from playing in Spain, though, the Cavaliers had to give him the three-year pact.


[Link]


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

It's official now.

Varejao signed a three-year guaranteed deal worth $2.6 million.

[Link]


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

If he pans out, that is a terrific deal.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

It'd be a lot easier to root for him if he didn't remind me of Justin Guarini every time I looked at him.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Like A Breath</b>!
> It'd be a lot easier to root for him if he didn't remind me of Justin Guarini every time I looked at him.


Who is Justin Guarini?


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Who is Justin Guarini?


runner up of the first season of American idol.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow... i didn't see that coming... American Idol eh?


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Separated at birth?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

During the draft time, I heard some scouts calling Anderson, The Sideshow Bob. :yes:


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Awesome!

Anyone know where Varejao is NOW?
US? Brazil? Spain? When will he join the team?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I am not sure, but I think he is already in the USA.

By the way, it seems that Anderson will be playing with the number 17. :yes:


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Did he pick the number or it was the cavs?
Does anyone know the reason of the choice? Random?


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rafaelaraujotody</b>!
> Did he pick the number or it was the cavs?
> Does anyone know the reason of the choice? Random?





> The Number 17
> 
> 
> Also known as...
> ...


http://athensohio.net/reference/number/17/

My work here is done.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

OK, some pics of Anderson Varejão sporting his #17 jersey.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

> http://athensohio.net/reference/number/17/
> 
> My work here is done.


I guess it is...


----------



## prjose (Aug 20, 2004)

This guy should start he has the most heart you can find a player you guys would love this guy he'll help Lebron alot Clevand has agood underrated team I think they can win 45 games


McGennis/Snow
Lebron/Wagner
Jackson/Newbie
Gooden/Varejao
Big Z/Diop


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Good luck with Varejao. I still wish Orlando hadn't let him go so easily.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> That's fascinating. It only further bolsters my opinion that Verejao is the real player in this deal. Too much focus on Gooden, IMO.


Ohh if we could only read into the future - a player just tossed into the deal while we thought we were getting a young and up and coming Gooden.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Ohh if we could only read into the future - a player just tossed into the deal while we thought we were getting a young and up and coming Gooden.


Wow. Nice bump. LOL.


----------

